# BTX fault booting FreeBSD 6.3 amd64 on VMware Server 2



## Christopher (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello folks,

I've got a VMWare server 2 build 122956 install, hosted on Ubuntu amd64.  The host system is a dual Intel Xeon E5405, total of 8 cores (4x4), with 6gb of RAM.  I've got a couple of i386 systems running as guests on this system, they run flawlessly.  However, I'm trying to build an amd64 system.  Upon booting from the FreeBSD 6.3 amd64 cd, the system halts with a BTX register dump.







Here is the vmware configuration file for this virtual machine.


```
#!/usr/bin/vmware
.encoding = "UTF-8"
config.version = "8"
virtualHW.version = "7"
floppy0.present = "FALSE"
mks.enable3d = "TRUE"
pciBridge0.present = "TRUE"
pciBridge4.present = "TRUE"
pciBridge4.virtualDev = "pcieRootPort"
pciBridge4.functions = "8"
pciBridge5.present = "TRUE"
pciBridge5.virtualDev = "pcieRootPort"
pciBridge5.functions = "8"
pciBridge6.present = "TRUE"
pciBridge6.virtualDev = "pcieRootPort"
pciBridge6.functions = "8"
pciBridge7.present = "TRUE"
pciBridge7.virtualDev = "pcieRootPort"
pciBridge7.functions = "8"
vmci0.present = "TRUE"
nvram = "FreeBSD amd64.nvram"
virtualHW.productCompatibility = "hosted"
ft.secondary0.enabled = "TRUE"
tools.upgrade.policy = "useGlobal"
powerType.powerOff = "soft"
powerType.powerOn = "hard"
powerType.suspend = "hard"
powerType.reset = "soft"

displayName = "FreeBSD amd64"
extendedConfigFile = "FreeBSD amd64.vmxf"

memsize = "1024"
ide0:0.present = "TRUE"
ide0:0.fileName = "FreeBSD amd64.vmdk"
ide0:0.writeThrough = "TRUE"
ide1:0.present = "TRUE"
ide1:0.fileName = "/vmware/6.3-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso"
ide1:0.deviceType = "cdrom-image"
ide1:0.allowGuestConnectionControl = "FALSE"
ethernet0.present = "TRUE"
ethernet0.allowGuestConnectionControl = "FALSE"
ethernet0.virtualDev = "e1000"
ethernet0.features = "1"
ethernet0.wakeOnPcktRcv = "FALSE"
ethernet0.networkName = "bridged"
ethernet0.addressType = "generated"
guestOS = "freebsd-64"
uuid.location = "56 4d a8 35 a3 df be 17-34 44 1d c0 98 e9 44 f4"
uuid.bios = "56 4d a8 35 a3 df be 17-34 44 1d c0 98 e9 44 f4"
vc.uuid = "52 9a 7e 5c 47 41 32 d2-01 3e fe 8c 08 bc db c4"

ethernet0.generatedAddress = "00:0c:29:e9:44:f4"
ide0:0.redo = ""
vmotion.checkpointFBSize = "16777216"
pciBridge0.pciSlotNumber = "17"
pciBridge4.pciSlotNumber = "21"
pciBridge5.pciSlotNumber = "22"
pciBridge6.pciSlotNumber = "23"
pciBridge7.pciSlotNumber = "24"
ethernet0.pciSlotNumber = "32"
vmci0.pciSlotNumber = "33"
ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = "0"
vmci0.id = "-1729542924"
```

Can anyone decipher this BTX register dump?  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## pluknet (Nov 17, 2008)

BTX Loader has been moved to the real mode since 6.3 (and 7.0) was released.
So you would probably be more lucky with the latest 6-STABLE snapshot.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 17, 2008)

pluknet said:
			
		

> BTX Loader has been moved to the real mode since 6.3 (and 7.0) was released.
> So you would probably be more lucky with the latest 6-STABLE snapshot.



Thanks for the idea, I tried a FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2 amd64 cd image, and got similar results.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 21, 2008)

*Solved*

In case anyone digs up this thread with a similar problem, the culprit was that Intel Virtualization technology was disabled in the host system's BIOS.  Intel VT is necessary for VMWare virtual machines to run in 64-bit mode.  Now that Intel VT is on, I'm able to run amd64 guests no problem.


----------



## alexy (Nov 21, 2008)

I dont ever install FreeBSD 7.x but i think if its beta its not stabilize. I think FreeBSD 6.x better than it :e


----------

